# FBI brought in to fight gangs in Whitley Bay !



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.whitleybaycitizen.co.uk/view.aspx?id=296


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

live 2 miles from whitley & it's all true :lol: :x :lol: :x :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

a little further away but close enough it all true .Shame about The Spanish City though .


----------

